# 4x100 to 4x108 adapters?



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

Im going to make a set of these next wed, would anyone be interested in a set if they come out lookin sexy? i have to fig out a price but im not out to kill you guys just make it worth my effort. Prob going to make em out of T6061 Al.


----------



## astrodub (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 to 4x108 adapters? (4RingsRuleALL)*

you would be better off with "fake" vette wheels and adapters


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 4x100 to 4x108 adapters? (astrodub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif original, no one else wants to save a couple hundred on adapters??


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

guess i need to make em first to show im not talking out my ass, huh?


----------



## gti_buddy (Nov 13, 2007)

hey i am looking for some adapters 
4x100 to 4x108's
i want to put old vw wheels on my gti
could you help me out with a set ?


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (gti_buddy)*

you mean old audi wheels on your gti? im making them so i can put a set of 15in audi wheels i have on my mk1, if you have a mk2 gti, then any watercooled vw 4lug should work


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

maybe you mean...aircooled wheels? I just finished the Mastercam drawing and toolpaths for them...im going to use studs for 4x108 part and a recess with a low profile grade 8 bolt for 4x100 holes...ill prob make one next week after i get some stock..they will be an 1nch thick but i will see how they poke, i could prob go as thin as .75 before id want to switch to steel. I dont want any of you fools blamin me for **** comin off or breakin.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

IM sent


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

I really need them now, I just won these on ebay.








Set of 4 NOS NIB $75!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

DAMN lol ok, no worries, ill see if i can get a set out by the end of the night


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

sweet!!!!


----------



## WishIhadmyvdub (Aug 17, 2007)

make them i need a pair lol


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 to 4x108 adapters? (4RingsRuleALL)*

I'm interested 
any progress on em?


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

metal is too expensive for me to give you guys a fair price. If i can get a large order together then i can knock down the price of my stock alot, right now its about the same for me to make them as it would be for you guys to buy them..then i have to charge shipping ontop lol


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (4RingsRuleALL)*

how much u lookin for those adapters?


----------



## jethrobodean (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (19vdubcabrio97)*

I am interested


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (jethrobodean)*

this is to run 4x108 wheels on 4x100 vw's?
how much are we talking for a set of 4? what's normal pricing like?
how much would it push out? I've got some et20's, so it's already a bit out.


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Interested as well - if you're going to make these, drop me a PM.


----------



## vw92gli (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: 4x100 to 4x108 adapters? (4RingsRuleALL)*

R these adapters still bein made


----------



## Dirty VDub (May 18, 2010)

I am interested in these. Would they be under $150?


----------



## DA5AUTO (Sep 21, 2011)

*interest*

are you still making them?


----------

